# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  عاجل/الى طالبات جامعه الملك سعود

## طالبة فقه

السلام عليكم
غدا الاحد محاضرة للاستاذة بلقيس الغامدي الساعة 7:15 
اللقاء الاسبوعي (جلسة رسائل من القلب)
بمصلى الجامعه مبنى 6

----------

